# H:) Small deathwing force and other W:) Paypal, other things



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello, Heretics!

Once again I'm looking to offload a small warhammer selection of mine, narrowed down to a decent sized Dark angel force among other items. In return for these I'll be looking for either paypal, Imperial guard units that I may need, Menoth or Warriors of Chaos. Along with the dark angels I have, other things may come along of my old projects. All prices are negotiable and can be decided if interest is shown, I do prefer you offer a starting price to me! Postage if buying will be payed by you, however if trading I expect us each to pay for ourselves. So without further ado!

Dark angel deathwing force:

Headquarter units:

One custom made Belial - Painted, converted from several different kits

One dark vengeance librarian - Coated black

One dark vengeance company master - Plain

Deathwing command squad - Contains: Bannerbearer with thunder hammer and stormshield, halberd wielder, one apothecary, one plasma cannon and powerfist, one with lightning claws.

The bannerbearer is fully painted to a decent standard

Elites: 

Company veteran squad - One made with powersword and stormshield, the rest unmade on sprue. All undercoated black

Dreadnought - Overcoated a thing dark angel green, comes with assault cannon, powerfist and missile launcher.

Forgeworld Contemptor dreadnought - Painted and based not in the theme of dark angels however. Equipped with twin linked autocannons.

Deathwing knight squad - Undercoated black, equipped with shields and maces

Troops:

Several squads of deathwing terminators all in various states the list of weaponry is:

4 terminators with storm bolters and power firsts - Undercoated white
3 terminators with storm bolters and power firsts - Unpainted
3 terminators with storm bolters and power firsts - Painted
1 terminator with powersword and storm bolter - Unpainted
1 terminator with powersword and storm bolter - Undercoated white
1 terminator with powersword and storm bolter - Unpainted black
1 terminator with heavy flamer and powerfist - Unpainted
1 terminator with heavy flamer and powerfist - Painted
1 terminator with thunderhammer and stormshield - Painted
1 terminator with thunderhammer and stormshield + cyclone missile launcher - Painted
1 terminator with assault cannon and powerfist - Unpainted
2 terminators with lightning claws - painted

List of all terminators from the four squads there 

Heavy support:

Predator Annihalator - Lascannon main turret and lascannon sponsons, painted to a decent standard

Finally a dark angel codex brand new!





Hit me up with some pm's and let me know if you're interested at all, as to my list of wants its this

Paypal offers

Servitors 

Adeptus Mechanicus shoulderpads/torsos/helmets
Menoth - Anything that might catch my interest


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi dandan,

How much would you ask for the deathwing command squad; squad of deathwing: 2 w/t TH/SS, 2 w/t lightning claws and one power sword; and the deathwing knights. Seperate prices if you would be so kind 

Khrone


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello! 

Well looking at it all the general R.R.P is around £98 for all three, individually... £35 for the command, £35 for the knights and £28 for the normal terminator squad.

In the end I'd say we'd be looking at anywhere from:

Command squad - £25-20

Deathwing knights - £25-£20

Squad of terminators - Around £15?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey Dandan, I have 2 armoured sentinels, but they are the power-lifter variants from FW. Would you still be interested?

Also, what are you looking at for the comtemptor? And does it have 2 twin-linked autocannons?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello, Mortis!

Sadly the two forgeworld varied sentinels currently do not interest me. The Contemptor dreadnought I'd be looking for either - Adeptus Mechanicus based items, menoth of £££ in a paypal form, and yes, it does have two twin-linked auto-cannons.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

-Snip, double post-


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Stuff sold, some more wants fulfilled.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bum pity - army still Available, happy to split up into lots. Hit me up with a pm for an queries


----------

